# Antiques



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 17, 2017)

My mother has a pair of antique Duplex kerosene lamps she wants to sell. Any ideas of where I can go to find out an asking price? I'm thinking of putting them on Craig's List for her. They are probably from the 1880's. All original.


----------



## chandab (Jan 17, 2017)

Check sold listings on eBay, I'm pretty sure when you search that you can include sold listings. If there are any antique shops local to you, they might share a price range with you.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 17, 2017)

One like it just sold on ebay for about $100, including shipping. Maybe she can get $75.


----------



## chandab (Jan 17, 2017)

You can always ask the higher price and have room to haggle; or just put up the lower price to move it out.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 18, 2017)

OMG, that is beautiful! I wish that I had somewhere in our place to put something like that. It doesn't really match or go with anything I have or any of our colors (not that they are all set, LOL)...


----------



## amysue (Jan 18, 2017)

Ebay is a good place to start, there is also an antique section on Etsy and Ruby Lane is also popular for antiques. I also know people who post high end items for sale on Craigslist, take paypal and ship. Very pretty lamp. I have one without the glass globe (cat knocked it over).


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm no help I have old things that I'm sure others would sell but I'm too sentimental. I just wanted to say how pretty that lamp is! I love it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 19, 2017)

I already have two of them, with different globe designs. Or I would keep them myself. My dad got them at an auction from an old hotel 40 years. He gave all the daughters one for Christmas. We moved a jillion times over the years with husband's career. I always boxed mine and carried it in the car; never let the movers pack it. Recently, I got another from a sister so I have two.

It was hard to get them polished at first, but now I can whisk over the brass in a few minutes. My original one had a slight split in the brass. I took it to a shop and they repaired it. I asked how it got the crack and the guy said, "it was just really old. Metal fatigue." The Duplex patent dates from about 1865. I am tempted to just buy them from mom, but I really don't need 4 of them...

I put them on Craig's List to start with. I really don't want to do Etsy as it would be so challenging to ship them. I'd rather someone just came and picked them up.

I sold one for a sister about 10 years ago on ebay for $150 to a guy in Italy. It traveled just fine and he was thrilled. I don't sell on ebay anymore; too many awkward transactions and my skin is not thick enough.


----------



## Miniv (Jan 19, 2017)

Here in our region....Central Oregon....someone started a "Central Oregon Buy-Sell-Trade page on Facebook.....I've seen some nice things for sale on there. Maybe your area has a page like that too?


----------



## chandab (Jan 19, 2017)

Miniv said:


> Here in our region....Central Oregon....someone started a "Central Oregon Buy-Sell-Trade page on Facebook.....I've seen some nice things for sale on there. Maybe your area has a page like that too?


There are some pages like that for this area in Montana, too. I'm not on any of them, but hubby is on all of them.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 21, 2017)

If they are a matching pair they will be worth more than if they are unmatched. It is very beautiful. I thought of "Gone with the Wind" I saw it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 21, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> If they are a matching pair they will be worth more than if they are unmatched. It is very beautiful. I thought of "Gone with the Wind" I saw it.


Yes, they match. I got a buyer from Craigs List. We have to figure out a way to connect, as he is not nearby. They could be Gone With the Wind era, as early as 1865; that is when the Duplex was patented. Probably more like 1880.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 28, 2017)

Sold the pair to a collector of kerosene lamps. I asked her to send me photos of some of her lamps and they are splendid. I thought the lamps I had were beautiful, but they look like poor relations next to this collector's lamps! Here is a photo of my mom's two lamps in their new home.

Another positive Craigs List transaction.


----------



## Cayuse (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm glad that they got a "good home" with someone who enjoys them. They made me think of a friend that I have not seen in 20 years, she loved that era and would've loved those lamps.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 7, 2017)

Speaking of Antiques, does anyone have any old farming equipment?. I have a lot of items throughout the garden at home.

This is an old hay baler from back in the ...........??..............

Ive covered the spikes with the big rock at the front of it. Decided this year to turn the front part of it into a little garden and was quite happy with the finished product.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 7, 2017)

I have never seen a hay baler like that. Is there a place to sit on it or did the farmer have to walk beside it? Did you ever try to use it? Would it make what would be considered an average size bale by today's standards?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 7, 2017)

I really have no Idea to be honest. I would be thinking a standard bale , but I would only be guessing. No we never used it , we purchased it a couple of years ago as a feature item for one of the garden beds. Not sure if turning the wheel makes it go forward or if it operates the spikes .

I have a few other items that are quite cool, Ill grab some pics tonight to post. One is an old bread cart from the late 1800s early 1900s and another ( which is my fav) is an old carriage. Ive tried hard to look for markings on it as Id love some info on it


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 8, 2017)

This is an old photo of the carriage I love. This was taken two years ago and all the plants around it are just about as tall as the carriage itself now


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 14, 2017)

We have an old plow in the front yard. I'd like to find an old planter with the two bins. It would make a cool planter in the yard.

I also have the old horse-drawn single plow that belonged to my grandfather. It lives on the porch. It is so heavy--I cannot imagine breaking sod with it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 2, 2017)

I bought a little doll trunk over the weekend. I had to do some minor repairs (why do people use nails the size of railroad spikes to repair small items??) I oiled and waxed it and put some old silk fabric in the bottom and in the little tray. It is a good place to display my 15' black glass button string. I sort of liked it better when it was dry-looking, as I like primitive things. But, it's better for the wood to have the oil.


----------



## chandab (May 2, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> I bought a little doll trunk over the weekend. I had to do some minor repairs (why do people use nails the size of railroad spikes to repair small items??) I oiled and waxed it and put some old silk fabric in the bottom and in the little tray. It is a good place to display my 15' black glass button string. I sort of liked it better when it was dry-looking, as I like primitive things. But, it's better for the wood to have the oil.


It'll probably get a little of that look back after the wood sucks up more of the oil.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 2, 2017)

Bread Cart form the early 1900s. It originated from Adelaide and I believe there was up to 100 of them.

This is number 6 , so one of the older ones.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 2, 2017)

Very interesting vehicle. I think there were similar vehicles in USA. A Cushman sort of looked like yours.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 3, 2017)

I actually did some further research and its not as Old as what I thought ( think I need to remember how old I actually am these days lol)

This is more from the 1950s -1970s


----------



## Miniv (May 6, 2017)

1950's to 1970's is called "Vintage".......LOL.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 15, 2017)

Too True


----------



## Debby - LB (May 18, 2017)

I like the word vintage - ha I'm vintage


----------



## Charley (May 18, 2017)

Vintage ~ So am I!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 18, 2017)

Like a good bottle of Red wine , gets better with age


----------



## paintponylvr (May 19, 2017)

HAHAHAHa - that makes me Vintage, too.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 13, 2017)

Auction here last Saturday. Probably the largest, dirtiest, most varied auction I've ever seen. Started at 9 am and was still going with the die-hards after 9 pm. Two auctioneers. It was the belongings of a true hoarder. The smell was terrible. I got a primitive stool, a bird bath shaped like a scallop shell, a yellow ware bowl, some books, a pair of old shoes with shoe buttons, 3 old wooden bowls and a whatsit gardening tool. I did not stay til the end as I had animals to take care of and supper to fix.


----------



## candycar (Jun 14, 2017)

I love antiques! Here's what I had sent back from my folks home in CA. I remember when we got it in the late 60's. It's part of my childhood, and very special to me. I saved a place in my home just for it.


----------



## Miniv (Jun 14, 2017)

Love going to auctions like that, Marsha. It's more likely one will find unique items at lower prices. I also like going to estate yard sales being run by family members. Ones that are being run by professional estate sale outfits tend to mark up things. Although, occasionally they slip up......Once I saw a clutch of vintage ladies hats and I grabbed them for a couple dollars each......Another time I bought some old books that turned out to be collectible too.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 14, 2017)

candycar said:


> I love antiques! Here's what I had sent back from my folks home in CA. I remember when we got it in the late 60's. It's part of my childhood, and very special to me. I saved a place in my home just for it.


That fleur dlis on the door is unusual.


----------

